# Putter, 9 yr old male Labrador Retriever in Toronto, Canada



## ospcayorkregion (Feb 12, 2010)

Putter's looking for a great home; his bio; you can find his profile at:
http://www.yorkregion.ontariospca.ca/2-adoptions-dogs.shtml
---


Who could resist a face like mine!?!

I'm hoping not you because I'm looking for a new place to settle down and call my own. 
Is that with you?

Give me a chance and I'm betting you won't hold out for long. I've got style, looks, and personality! Let my charming ways win you over and we can be friends for life!

I'm getting to that point in my life were I still love to go for a good romp but really I'm just looking for someone to shower their affection on me and of course a comfy place to have a good nap!!

At 9.5 years I still have a lot to offer; I've got wisdom and maturity but I've still got a very playful and active side! I'd fit nicely into almost any home as long as you're willing to tell me constantly what a handsome man I am!

Spend some time with me and find out for yourself what a charmer I am!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is a sweetheart, I hope he can find a loving home soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love his happy face. Fingers crossed he finds his forever home quickly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so handsome. I love his smile.


----------

